# OrbitServers || 128MB VPS - $6/semi-annually || Phoenix, AZ - Buffalo, NY



## Jono20201 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey VPSBoard,

 

Orbitservers has been in business nearly a year, and is owned and operated by MPSERV LLC, a company that started out hosting game servers over two years ago. With a proven track record of lightning fast 24/7/365 customer support, 99.9% Uptime, quality hardware, we are quickly expanding out foothold in the VPS Market.


 

Here are some spec’s on our machines:

 


**Buffalo, NY**

- E3-1240v2 3.4Ghz Processors

- 32GB DDR3 RAM

- 4x1TB Western Digital HDD (Raid 10 w/BBU)

- 1Gbps Port

 

**Phoenix, AZ**

 

- Dual L5520 Processors

- 72GB DDR3 RAM

- 4x1TB Western Digital HDD (Raid 10 w/BBU)

- 1Gbps Port

 

Here are our plans:

 

**128MB VPS**

- 1 CPU Core

- 8GB HDD Space

- 128MB RAM 128 Burst RAM

- 125GB Bandwidth

- 100Mbps Port Speed

- 1 IPv4 Address

- OpenVZ/SolusVM

- $6.00/Semi-Annual

- https://clients.mpserv.net/cart.php?a=add&pid=144

 

**256MB VPS**

 

- 1 CPU Core

- 15GB HDD Space

- 256MB RAM 256MB Burst RAM

- 250GB Bandwidth

- 100Mbps Port Speed

- 1 IPv4 Address

- OpenVZ/SolusVM

- $12.00/Semi-Annual

- https://clients.mpserv.net/cart.php?a=add&pid=145

 

**512MB VPS**

 

- 1 CPU Core 

- 20GB HDD Space 

- 512MB RAM 512MB Burst RAM 

- 350GB Bandwidth 

- 100Mbps Port Speed 

- 1 IPv4 Address  

- OpenVZ/SolusVM 

- $8.50/quarterly 

- https://clients.mpserv.net/cart.php?a=add&pid=146

 

**1GB VPS**

 

- 2 CPU Cores

- 25GB HDD Space

- 1024MB RAM 1024MB Burst RAM

- 500GB Bandwidth

- 100Mbps Port Speed

- 1 IPv4 Address

- OpenVZ/SolusVM

- $5.95/monthly

- https://clients.mpserv.net/cart.php?a=add&pid=120

 

1GB+ Plans are available via our website! Custom plans can be arranged if you send a ticket.


 

Thanks for taking the time to review our offers and services, we look forward to hearing from you!

 


http://www.orbitservers.com/


----------



## MannDude (Oct 5, 2013)

What datacenters do you use for each of your locations?


----------



## Jono20201 (Oct 5, 2013)

MannDude said:


> What datacenters do you use for each of your locations?


Sorry about missing them, I thought about it after clicking submit.

ColoCrossing - Buffalo, NY

PhoenixNAP - Phoenix, AZ


----------



## texteditor (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow, you don't see a lot of offers out of Buffalo, NY these days


----------

